
Poetry – Python dependency management and packaging made easy - drcongo
https://github.com/sdispater/poetry
======
passiveincomelg
I'm confused. Is this the same project?
[https://github.com/sdispater/poet](https://github.com/sdispater/poet)

------
pas
See also Pipenv:
[https://github.com/pypa/pipenv](https://github.com/pypa/pipenv)

------
oweiler
Can someone explain to me why dependency management seems to be an unsolved
problem in Python?

